# D3100 & D7100 File Image and Memory card set up questions.



## Tailgunner (May 22, 2013)

I've got two Nikons with similar questions. 

*D3100:*

This is a 2 parted question:  

I was uploading some pictures today from the memory card off my D3100 when I noticed the file sequence number had restarted/reset (example: DSC_0001) and thus started overwriting my previous individual photo image files. It's all good in terms of I had copies else where and didn't loose anything. Now it's my understanding that the DSC/image sequence on the card/camera will reset @ DSC_9999 (example: instead of reading DSC_10000, it will read DSC_0001). The memory card in question had at the time roughly 1,200 images which consisted primarily of Jpeg files and roughly 1-5% Raw files. The image file settings on the camera is set to the default OFF position.

A: why did my card/camera prematurely reset the image file sequence?
B: is there a way to reverse this back to the original sequence? 


*D7100:*


As you know the D7100 uses twin Memory Cards and the prefix DSC used by Digital Cameras is a standard default Prefix. Now that I'm using a lot of memory cards, I want to better orginize them to make file locating easier. 


A: I think picking a different alpha numerical/prefix would help orginize or distinguish my image files from my D3100 & D7100. Since the D7100 simultaneously uses 2 memory cards, do I create a separate alpha numeric/prefix for each card or does it use just one prefix for both cards? 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## SCraig (May 22, 2013)

Nikon Transfer should have come on the CD with your camera.  The main reason that I use it is that it allows renaming files as it pulls them off the camera.  I name my files starting with the year and a sequential 5-digit number (i.e. 2013_04805) and reset it to zero on January 1.


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2013)

I immediately change the prefixes. My D60 uses, well, D60.  My D7000 uses D7K.  D600? D6C.

As for the reset of the numbering, maybe someone fiddled with the Menus and accidently reset it.  As for 'resetting' it, I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 22, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I immediately change the prefixes. My D60 uses, well, D60.  My D7000 uses D7K.  D600? D6C.
> 
> As for the reset of the numbering, maybe someone fiddled with the Menus and accidently reset it.  As for 'resetting' it, I don't think it's possible.



Thanks, that is a cool prefix idea. So do you have to create 1 or 2 for your D7100? 

Anyhow, no one really plays with my cameras, the wife although having a background in film is pretty happy with her P&S cameras. I guess I'll save all my photos on that card to a folder and reformat it as a means to reset.


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> .........Thanks, that is a cool prefix idea. So do you have to create 1 or 2 for your D7100? ..........




You can only use one prefix.  Besides, why would you need two?


----------



## Tailgunner (May 22, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > .........Thanks, that is a cool prefix idea. So do you have to create 1 or 2 for your D7100? ..........
> ...



I wasn't sure since it uses 2 cards. 

I've been slammed all day and really haven't had time to play with it much.


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> I wasn't sure since it uses 2 cards.
> 
> I've been slammed all day and really haven't had time to play with it much.



You can only divvy up the cards by file type.... JPEGs to one, NEFs to the other.  Or all images to both cards, or use as overflow.


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2013)

D3100 - see page 145 of your D3100 users manual. D7100 see pages 31, 69, 226, 240, and 334.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for everything people, 

I finally got some free time to read up and address this issues.

D3100 sequence restart: 


The D3100 comes with the File Sequence OFF by default. When left OFF, files will start at 0001.JPG every time a card is formatted, or a blank card is inserted. I was swapping in different cards causing the sequence to restart under the default settings. So set the File Sequence to the ON position. 

D7100: 

You can basically set the cards to one card dedicated to Jpeg and one to Raw and or the second card as an overflow. And assign only one prefix.


----------



## spmakwana (May 24, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Nikon Transfer should have come on the CD with your camera.  The main reason that I use it is that it allows renaming files as it pulls them off the camera.  I name my files starting with the year and a sequential 5-digit number (i.e. 2013_04805) and reset it to zero on January 1.



You can use Adobe Bridge which comes free with Adobe Photoshop or  Adobe's other applications. You can connect you camera to PC and through  Adobe Bridge you can get all the images of camera, it allows to rename  the files also allow to keep the original DSC_XXXX name to xmp metadata.

It  also have many other nice things, like you can fill your detail like  author name, your address, website etc as a metadata in image, when you  import images from camera to PC.

Awesome application, After I started using Bridge then I never used application that comes with Nikon CD


----------



## Derrel (May 24, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > .........Thanks, that is a cool prefix idea. So do you have to create 1 or 2 for your D7100? ..........
> ...



Good question. Here's an answer...in Canon-speak, my two Canon cameras automatically change the file naming prefix depending upon the color profile used...AdobeRGB gets one file name, and sRGB gets another name. This serves as a big reminder to photographers who sometimes move between the two color modes. 

Naming conventions (prefixes, etc) can be very useful for file hierarchy placement, such as adding the underscore _IMG or _DSC to force files named that way to the top of lists, or to differentiate jobs that need, well...differentiation.

_IMG and IMG, as I recall, are the prefix conventions Canon uses.

As to the OP's question: How is the FILE NUMBER RESET preference in the camera set????????? I think that might be where the issue comes from; tyou can set it to ON or to OFF in the menu, so that it automatically begins at 001 on each new card load, or to OFF, which keeps the sequence of numbers running, across as many cards as possible, until it must re-set and roll-over to 001 after 9,999 frames.


----------

